# Kernels



## Pyrostic (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm currently running a kernel for the ATT Flavor of this phone on my Verizon Flavor. Will all kernels be cross comparable because our hardware is the same?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Pyrostic said:


> I'm currently running a kernel for the ATT Flavor of this phone on my Verizon Flavor. Will all kernels be cross comparable because our hardware is the same?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Short answer: Sometimes

Long answer: No. They will *sometimes* be cross compatible, but this is not always 100% gauranteed. AOSP kernels will tend to work better than TW kernels, as far as cross compatibility. But there is no 100%. For example, the KT747 AOSP kernel that is out for AT&T, T-Mo, and Sprint works great on AOSP ROMs *currently* - at least as far as the AT&T and T-Mo versions. The Sprint version causes the rotation to be backwards on the phone in landscape (i.e. its upside down/flipped if you try to rotate).

If you feel comfortable trying it, flash away. But understand flashing anything *designed* for another phone may cause issues/bricks/etc etc


----------



## Pyrostic (Oct 27, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Short answer: Sometimes
> 
> Long answer: No. They will *sometimes* be cross compatible, but this is not always 100% gauranteed. AOSP kernels will tend to work better than TW kernels, as far as cross compatibility. But there is no 100%. For example, the KT747 AOSP kernel that is out for AT&T, T-Mo, and Sprint works great on AOSP ROMs *currently* - at least as far as the AT&T and T-Mo versions. The Sprint version causes the rotation to be backwards on the phone in landscape (i.e. its upside down/flipped if you try to rotate).
> 
> If you feel comfortable trying it, flash away. But understand flashing anything *designed* for another phone may cause issues/bricks/etc etc


 very informative post thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't understand.. the ATT kernel gives me SODs all the time.. how are you guys using it on the Verizon S3?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

If its giving you SODs its probably due to your settings.

I have not had a single SOD while running it. Its actually running flawlessly. I even have low clock at 192.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

What is the benefit of flashing a kernel not specifically developed for your device? I see no reason to do such a thing.


----------



## Pyrostic (Oct 27, 2011)

> What is the benefit of flashing a kernel not specifically developed for your device? I see no reason to do such a thing.


We don't have one out for ours yet with this many options

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

nhat said:


> What is the benefit of flashing a kernel not specifically developed for your device? I see no reason to do such a thing.


Pretty much what Pyrostic said. Plus it seems to run like a champ. Not a single SOD on it yet, lag, freeze, random reboot, etc.


----------



## Pyrostic (Oct 27, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Pretty much what Pyrostic said. Plus it seems to run like a champ. Not a single SOD on it yet, lag, freeze, random reboot, etc.


 I got one SOD

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Not trying to take away from Rootz, but there is much more gsm support at XDA. Plenty of AT&T S3 kernels there.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1633

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1689


----------



## Pyrostic (Oct 27, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Not trying to take away from Rootz, but there is much more gsm support at XDA. Plenty of AT&T S3 kernels there.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1633
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1689


 and for VZW?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Pyrostic said:


> and for VZW?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


http://forum.xda-dev...play.php?f=1672

http://forum.xda-dev...play.php?f=1692

Edit: I'm not sure if the VZW support on XDA is any better than here on Rootz. I prefer Rootz for VZW phones, but gsm users are more on XDA.

I would give it time for VZW kernels. The bootloader just got unlocked.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> If its giving you SODs its probably due to your settings.
> 
> I have not had a single SOD while running it. Its actually running flawlessly. I even have low clock at 192.


I don't touch the settings and I get an SOD immediately. When I do change the settings its the same as every other kernel. And I'm not at 192 so I know that's not the issue

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> I don't touch the settings and I get an SOD immediately. When I do change the settings its the same as every other kernel. And I'm not at 192 so I know that's not the issue
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I've been using the AT&T kernel without sod'z. And I'm at 192-1500 are you undervolting? 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

jr313 said:


> I've been using the AT&T kernel without sod'z. And I'm at 192-1500 are you undervolting?
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Nope. I purposely raise it from 192 to 384 to test for SODs, and bam, it happens. Maybe I should raise the voltage?


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

ok so i NEED to know this before i try doing shit..... seems like the only kernel i see with usb fast charge is IMOs for verizons sgs3..the aosp jb kernel .... could i attempt to try it for my T999 d2tmo??? or are gsm and cdma kernels definately incompatible??


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> ok so i NEED to know this before i try doing shit..... seems like the only kernel i see with usb fast charge is IMOs for verizons sgs3..the aosp jb kernel .... could i attempt to try it for my T999 d2tmo??? or are gsm and cdma kernels definately incompatible??


It should work..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

if it doesnt work, am i able to boot back into recovery and flash my tmo kernel and im ok again?? or can i risk something worse happening


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> if it doesnt work, am i able to boot back into recovery and flash my tmo kernel and im ok again?? or can i risk something worse happening


No you can just boot into recovery and flash a new one


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

But damn I want this ATT one now. I love Imo but the ATT seems to be a little smoother from what Im reading. My phone is laggy on CM10 right now..


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> if it doesnt work, am i able to boot back into recovery and flash my tmo kernel and im ok again?? or can i risk something worse happening


You should be able to restore a nandroid backup if you run into problems. That will over write the kernel as well.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Raised voltage by 100mV and all seems well

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Raised voltage by 100mV and all seems well
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


That's cool man glad it's working for you cuz it is a good kernel. It's funny how every phone reacts differently than the next phone using the same mod/kernel
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

jr313 said:


> That's cool man glad it's working for you cuz it is a good kernel. It's funny how every phone reacts differently than the next phone using the same mod/kernel
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I spoke too soon







I have no idea what's going on..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

